# Fresh Cod in Continente



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good news and better news.

The good news is that the Forum branch of Continente in Coimbra had fresh cod this morning.

The better news is that it is only €5.99/kg. The last time that I bought in the UK a couple of months ago it was £13.99!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Frozen or fresh?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It's fresh but as the origin was shown as North Atlantic I wonder if it frozen at sea and then defrosted.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

When I was in the Uk would buy from Sainsburys frozen cod in big sacs, good quality: this was not the frozen cod that has been soaked from dry-salted that we encounter here.

I am PT but prefer the original thing be it frozen or fresh.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

This in Continente is the real deal Paramonte. The kitties loved their scraps, we have two loins on the freezer and a fish and chip supper tonight. Shame I've no mushy peas left in the cupboard!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I will check out Continent next time I am there... will let you know thank you


----------

